# Hostess Brands



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Buy extra, support workers.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

Nothing to talk about here. Move along.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Drake cakes are better. 
But you can't buy them here in the mid-west.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

bobelectric said:


> Boycott the cost the same,made for less twinkles.They broke another union.


Or the unions over played their hand?

Or as is usually the case a little of both.


----------



## Jbowyer24 (Apr 7, 2013)

Ring dings!



Yum.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

People still eat that sh*t???


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Another company killed by the Union, sold down the river by the previous owners, bought by another company that will hire part time help to avoid Obummercare. The company will sell the product for the same price and reap the benefits. The new American Dream:thumbsup:


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

My last box 

The day that the Hostess thrift store closed its doors for good I stopped in to see what they had. This is one of my favorites and it was the only item left on the shelves. I bought a rack which was like 8 boxes I think.

A quick search shows they will be available soon?


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Even though once again this topic has nothing to do with electricians or electrical unions....

Hostess was killed by greedy ownership and an inability to remarket products that are selling poorly due to changing tastes. The unions bent over backward - had their pensions raided ( and lost ) and had nothing left to give back on the negotiating table.

I know it is very fashionable to hate the American worker on this forum, but at least find a story that is not so blazingly obvious that the blame lay elsewhere.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

eejack said:


> Hostess was killed by greedy ownership and an inability to remarket products that are selling poorly due to changing tastes. The unions bent over backward - had their pensions raided ( and lost ) and had nothing left to give back on the negotiating table.


The almighty has proclaimed it and this is the Internet so it must be true.


----------



## rewire (Jul 2, 2013)

I am just glad American workers will be getting jobs again


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

eejack said:


> Even though once again this topic has nothing to do with electricians or electrical unions....
> 
> Hostess was killed by greedy ownership and an inability to remarket products that are selling poorly due to changing tastes. The unions bent over backward - had their pensions raided ( and lost ) and had nothing left to give back on the negotiating table.
> 
> I know it is very fashionable to hate the American worker on this forum, but at least find a story that is not so blazingly obvious that the blame lay elsewhere.


The new employees aren't American?


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

wendon said:


> Another company killed by the Union


 Why is that instantly the answer? Enron went BK, and was non union. Many non union companies went BK during the recession.
Meanwhile, some union companies like Disneyland, Ford, and GM are flourishing with record profits. Where is the converse arguement that the unions are making these companies flourish?
Brian probably hit it on the head. 
I did notice all the executives at Hostess gave each other huge bonuses immediately prior to their demise. All US taxpayers will pay for that. THAT is criminal as far as I am concerned.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

drspec said:


> Nothing to talk about here. Move along.


 Not to drspec you,but that there sounds familiar.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

big2bird said:


> Why is that instantly the answer?* 1 Enron went BK*, and was non union. Many non union companies went BK during the recession.
> Meanwhile, some union companies like Disneyland, Ford, and GM are flourishing with record profits. Where is the converse arguement that the unions are making these companies flourish?
> Brian probably hit it on the head.
> *2 I did notice all the executives at Hostess gave each other huge bonuses immediately prior to their demise.* All US taxpayers will pay for that. THAT is criminal as far as I am concerned.


1-I still have a business card from Enron on my desk, guy came in the week before the poo hit the fan to discuss stock purchases.:laughing:

2-This crap makes me sick


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

eejack said:


> Even though once again this topic has nothing to do with electricians or electrical unions....
> 
> Hostess was killed by greedy ownership and an inability to remarket products that are selling poorly due to changing tastes. The unions bent over backward - had their pensions raided ( and lost ) and had nothing left to give back on the negotiating table.
> 
> I know it is very fashionable to hate the American worker on this forum, but at least find a story that is not so blazingly obvious that the blame lay elsewhere.


 
yeah, all greed on the owners part. 

would never have had anything to do with stupid union agreements such as not allowing twinkies and flowers bread to be delivered to the same store in the same truck. no, it was all the owners fault.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

drspec said:


> yeah, all greed on the owners part.
> 
> would never have had anything to do with stupid union agreements such as not allowing twinkies and flowers bread to be delivered to the same store in the same truck. no, it was all the owners fault.


eejack is one of those people who is very knowledgeable when it comes to something that benefits his side of the discussion, but the slightest thing that may go against his side he instantly and conveniently becomes completely ignorant to.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

eejack has spoken.


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

drspec said:


> yeah, all greed on the owners part.
> 
> would never have had anything to do with stupid union agreements such as not allowing twinkies and flowers bread to be delivered to the same store in the same truck. no, it was all the owners fault.


Maybe so. But I believe you hit it on the nail head. :thumbsup: GREED is destroying the entire country.
It has caused the weakening of unions.
It has caused the outsourcing of tech.
It has created NAFTA.
It has created the new powerhouse CHINA.
It has created Wall Mart.
It has fueled illegal immigration.
The list is endless with no end in sight.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Just remember Henry Clay Frick ,Andrew Mellon, Andrew Carnegie...Made back then Millions and the workers got Zippo.Glad to have a yob,as the old people said.


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

When I started this trade, 6 months wages was a new car. 1-2 years wages was a house. Now I make more than ever, but we are now talking 5 years to buy a car, or 15-30 years to buy a house. It's INSANE.


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

Berkshire Hathaway, Warren Buffets outfit, (you know, the dummy billionare), bought BNSF Railway, a UNION outfit for Billions, and they are making record profits.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

big2bird said:


> When I started this trade, 6 months wages was a new car. 1-2 years wages was a house. Now I make more than ever, but we are now talking 5 years to buy a car, or 15-30 years to buy a house. It's INSANE.


So you worked alongside Edison?

The 30 year mortgage came our right after ww2.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

big2bird said:


> When I started this trade, 6 months wages was a new car. 1-2 years wages was a house. Now I make more than ever, but we are now talking 5 years to buy a car, or 15-30 years to buy a house. It's INSANE.


In my county just at a guess average wages for working class is 70,000.00-100,000.00 houses are 300,000.00 and up a new car starts at 16,000.00

When I started in the trade electricians made 5.00 open shop and 6.25 union.

Houses were 28,000.00 and a new car was 1,600.00 (VW) and up starting price for a Vet was 3,600.00


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

I paid $27,500 for my house. They now sell for $420,000 and up. You think my wages have kept up? Seriously BJ?


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

robnj772 said:


> The 30 year mortgage came our right after ww2.


True, but not my point.


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

brian john said:


> starting price for a Vette was 3,600.00


Sorry. I just got back from jump starting mine at my wife's dentist. I have a slow drain that is driving my nutz.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

big2bird said:


> I paid $27,500 for my house. They now sell for $420,000 and up. You think my wages have kept up? Seriously BJ?


I bought a condo for $225,000, it's now worth $100,000. My wages declined almost as much! :laughing:


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

HackWork said:


> I bought a condo for $225,000, it's now worth $100,000. My wages declined almost as much! :laughing:


I am very sorry to hear that. All I can give you for hope is that the economy is now pretty solid here, and hopefully heading east.
Homes have gone up here 15% in 6 months.:thumbsup:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

big2bird said:


> I paid $27,500 for my house. They now sell for $420,000 and up. You think my wages have kept up? Seriously BJ?


I have no idea even starter homes have many more ementies that homes of the 60"s, AC, two car garages,washer, many more code requirements dryers, higher land values, higher taxes. does the price for inflation exceed workers wages probalby.

Permint fees alone have skyrocketed.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

big2bird said:


> Sorry. I just got back from jump starting mine at my wife's dentist. I have a slow drain that is driving my nutz.


Your Vette?


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

brian john said:


> I have no idea even starter homes have many more ementies that homes of the 60"s, AC, two car garages,washer, many more code requirements dryers, higher land values, higher taxes. does the price for inflation exceed workers wages probalby.
> 
> Permint fees alone have skyrocketed.


My house was built in 1954 .:laughing:


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

brian john said:


> Your Vette?


Yep, 1981 Disco Buggy. I bought it for her. 
I have my eyes on a 2010 ZO-6 for me soon.:thumbsup:


----------



## rewire (Jul 2, 2013)

big2bird said:


> Sorry. I just got back from jump starting mine at my wife's dentist. I have a slow drain that is driving my nutz.


 bad interior lights ,horn relay,bad radio wiring you could always install a battery disconnect switch


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

rewire said:


> you could always install a battery disconnect switch


That's coming. I have traced it down to the computer memory, and the radio memory. We are talking milliamperes here. The rest of the circuits are clear. 
Battery, alt., cables are new.
One of the fusable links may be partially burned. Hard to check. It's on the list.


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

brian john said:


> Permint fees alone have skyrocketed.


I just spent 2 years of spare time remodeling the entire little house. $1,500 for plan check, and another $1,800 for permits. 
When I changed my service 20 years ago, the permit was $100. :laughing:


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

I bet Hostess will taste better now too.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

big2bird said:


> I did notice all the executives at Hostess gave each other huge bonuses immediately prior to their demise. All US taxpayers will pay for that. THAT is criminal as far as I am concerned.


Why would the taxpayers have to pay those bonuses? Do you mean to tell me that Obama bought Hostess before it went belly up? I think not:no::no:


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

HackWork said:


> I bought a condo for $225,000, it's now worth $100,000. My wages declined almost as much! :laughing:


 so why ya laughin?:laughing:


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Goldagain said:


> I bet Hostess will taste better now too.


Do you actually eat those nasty things? :laughing::laughing:


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

big2bird said:


> I just spent 2 years of spare time remodeling the entire little house. $1,500 for plan check, and another $1,800 for permits.
> When I changed my service 20 years ago, the permit was $100. :laughing:


 1500.00 for a "plan check"? what the ?


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

papaotis said:


> 1500.00 for a "plan check"? what the ?


It's a California thing Unfortunately, it's working it's way East!


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

papaotis said:


> 1500.00 for a "plan check"? what the ?


Yepper. I about fainted.:blink:


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

8V71 said:


> My last box
> 
> The day that the Hostess thrift store closed its doors for good I stopped in to see what they had. This is one of my favorites and it was the only item left on the shelves. I bought a rack which was like 8 boxes I think.
> 
> ...


 As a Marine,I take a negative view to drake cakes being chocolate only.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

wendon said:


> Do you actually eat those nasty things? :laughing::laughing:


:laughing:


----------

